# Need Help Designing Adaptus custode Termy's.



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Ok so i am thinking of making some Adaptus Custode Terminators the problem is im not sure where to start! I am going for this look, but i will be giving them The halberd over the Heavy Bolter\Power fist for looks sake.










This type of body and the Halberd since i prefer power weapons on my terminators (plus there being counted as Grey Knights) So i have to figure out how to combine a stormbolter and Halberd! As for base models i am thinking ether

Space Wolf Terminators
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440280a&prodId=prod260002a

Grey Knight Terminators
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440216a&prodId=prod1080197

Or just normal assault Terminators since i could use the Thunderhammer handle as a base for a spear.

But anyone that has other ideas please let me know!


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

If you can find a picture of the old grey knight terminators, they used to have a bolter (limited shots I think) at the start of the blade (at the end of the staff bit) with the blade poking out from it. Kinda like the miserable buggers sword in final fantasy 8, but without the miserable fringe touting bugger.

They looked sweet too


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Grins1878 said:


> If you can find a picture of the old grey knight terminators, they used to have a bolter (limited shots I think) at the start of the blade (at the end of the staff bit) with the blade poking out from it. Kinda like the miserable buggers sword in final fantasy 8, but without the miserable fringe touting bugger.
> 
> They looked sweet too


Ya those are cool but there to small sadly.


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Honestly, I'd go with brass rod of the appropriate diameter for the halberd hafts. You can shave down some plasticard for the blades. Once you have the halberd itself sorted, the plasticard should make a decent anchor point for a storm bolter. 

I remember a pretty extensive White Dwarf article on various methods of converting termies to Adeptus Custodes from back when WD was actually decent; I'll see if I can't dig up a copy someplace.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

loyalist42 said:


> Honestly, I'd go with brass rod of the appropriate diameter for the halberd hafts. You can shave down some plasticard for the blades. Once you have the halberd itself sorted, the plasticard should make a decent anchor point for a storm bolter.
> 
> I remember a pretty extensive White Dwarf article on various methods of converting termies to Adeptus Custodes from back when WD was actually decent; I'll see if I can't dig up a copy someplace.


If you can find that i owe ya big time!


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Witch King of Angmar said:


> If you can find that i owe ya big time!



Try this, page 156

It's taking forever to load on my machine, but I'm fairly certain this is the article I'm thinking of.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

loyalist42 said:


> Try this, page 156
> 
> It's taking forever to load on my machine, but I'm fairly certain this is the article I'm thinking of.


Page 156 is lord of the rings.....iv started searching the white dwarf though :king:


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Dave Taylor's Adeptus Custodes terminators, if that helps.


----------

